# How to train as an auctioneer



## Vanilla (31 May 2005)

A friend of mine is fed up with her current job and would really like to become an auctioneer. I know that one does not actually have to have training to become an auctioneer ( and I know how to apply for a licence) but she feels that she would benefit from training before taking the plunge. Problem is that she can't afford to give up the day job to go to college full time, plus she has two children so can really only train part time. I heard there used to be a night course in Limerick, but cant find any details of it- does any one have any information on such a course- or a distance learning course? Or can one do a type of apprenticeship- ie should she be applying to local auctioneers for a job. Like me, she is in a rural area, so I'm not sure there would be any vacancies in that line.


----------



## 90210 (31 May 2005)

From experience it is the Auction House rather than the Auctioneer that has the reputation and brings the business. Also the type of market she would like to get involved in is another factor. Auctions around the country range from cars, homes, furniture etc etc..But far more popular in the UK where there are specialist item Auctions, so people tend to stick to particular auction lines, furniture/ antiques being the most common.



As far as I know the Auction house along with its valuer sets the reserve price and then has a go at beating it using all the techniques with the punters.



Training could be a matter of trying to get involved with some of the antique dealers or valuers in her region. Friends of mine in the UK started an Auction House literally overnight, during the Japanese car (grey) import boom. Just advertised the location set the entrance fee and brochures etc and then held the auction. They sold over 400K of vehicles at the first auction and their commission on the sale was in the region of 2% up to 5%. 

They packed it in after the market cooled but two of them now work for very reputable car auctioneers in Dublin.


----------



## ajapale (31 May 2005)

Hi Vanilla, Is your friend interested in all auctioneering or becoming an estate agent or both?
ajapale


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

Might be worth checking the IAVI and IPAV websites for info too.


----------



## Vanilla (31 May 2005)

Just becoming an estate agent I believe, dont think she is interested, at least for now, in furniture/ antiques etc


----------



## Vanilla (31 May 2005)

Thanks for those links, Clubman. It seems that there is no part time course in Limerick. But there is one in Cork. And there is a distance learning degree available from the University of REading. Does anyone have any experience of these courses- are they good. Specifically in relation to the degree from REading- because it is an English university, will it relate to Ireland at all?


----------



## RainyDay (31 May 2005)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Just becoming an estate agent I believe, dont think she is interested, at least for now, in furniture/ antiques etc


Has she got rid of all her scruples yet?


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Has she got rid of all her scruples yet?



Speaking of which - did you vote in favour of the merger with _FG _at the weekend?


----------



## RainyDay (31 May 2005)

Ho, Ho, Ho - Actually I wasn't at the conference. If I had been, I'd probably have voted against a pact with FG. I was surprised at the overwhelming vote in favour, given the strength of feeling in the speeches against the pact.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

Even after the rousing "mudflap" speech?


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Even after the rousing "mudflap" speech?


You'll have to explain the 'mudflap' reference, I'm afraid....


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2005)

_Rabbitte _rebutted the argument of somebody who claimed that, by getting into bed with _FG, Labour _would be the "mudflap" for the muck generated by _FG _by asserting that at least they'd be a smaller mudflap with less muck to deal with compared to a situation in which they get into bed with _FF_. Stirring and principled stuff I thought and it obviously swayed the delegates too!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jun 2005)

> Has she got rid of all her scruples yet?



No, but the training may help... 

Seriously though, I don't think the profession should all be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Jun 2005)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I don't think the profession should all be tarred with the same brush.


Agreed - some of my best friends etc etc - just couldn't resist the cheap shot, I'm afraid.


----------

